# Big Boy had me a little worried



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Big boy came out of hibernation last week. He hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eaten or drank anything and the weather turned cold, so I brought him in the house and set him up in his little Rubbermaid tote which is way too small for such a large tort. I always worry when they come out of hibernation and are not interested in drinking let alone eating. Now I have been soaking him every evening since he came out of hibernation. But he has refused to drink. I even ran water over his back (which will sometimes stimulate them to drink) no luck. He is under weight and I was getting worried so yesterday evening was nice and I took him outside to roam for a while. He acted a bit interested in 1 mallow leaf, but no luck. So today I tried taking him back outside and gave him two dandelion flowers which he ate, success Hooray!  When I turned on the sprinklers he headed right for them. When they began to puddle these are the shots that I got of him. 

Big Boys first drink after hibernation. 






His Close up





Leaving the wet area. Guess heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s done.





He spent about 20 minutes drinking and just walking around in the sprinklers. I think we are on the right road now and I can finally breath.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 25, 2009)

He is really cute with his face buried in the water.

Congrats on getting him to eat.


Evan


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2009)

I was going to suggest sprinklers to imitate the rain,, but see you did it and it worked! YEAH!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 25, 2009)

Just really great pictures! I so love the drinking shot.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 25, 2009)

He is very handsome. I love the pics.

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Mar 25, 2009)

You were probably giving him clean water and he wanted it a little muddy.  He is really good looking glad things are going better with him. Candy


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you just can't beat the taste of muddy water.  Thanks to all for the nice comments. He's one of my favs and now we will start to fatten him up a bit.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm glad he decided to drink. I turn on the sprinklers and mine runs the other way  He is beautiful, keep up the great work.


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2009)

My russian did the same thing.. he has a clean bowl but drank the muddy running water instead..


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad he's doing well Robyn. I love his eyes!


----------



## Stazz (Mar 29, 2009)

Awwww cute Robyn !! I LOVE the pic of him drinking, TOO cute  Glad he is A-Okay !


----------

